# Outdoors



## leafminer (Jun 6, 2021)

Little auto showing how much indica I added to this strain with its fat leaves. AK48 x (Black Domina x Oaxaca)





Black Domina x Oaxaca seedling.




Black Domina x Oaxaca, early flowering.




One of my indicas, possibly crossed with a triffid, showing off its muscles, bending right over to catch the evening sun.




The only sativa. But I have put 4 more seeds in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2021)

It looks almost like Ducks foot. Looking good bro.


----------

